
Xembly – Assembly for XML - yegor256a
http://www.xembly.org/index.html
======
unwind
This is really getting re-posted quite a lot.

Here's the previous one's comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8532224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8532224).

~~~
skrebbel
It's reposted by the same guy, with slight variations of the URL to get past
the HN duplicate detector. I flagged it.

------
nunull
Looks interesting. There's just a little contradictory in the website. In the
header it says "[...] much simplier alternative to XSLT [...]". And in the
footer "[...] not intended to be a replacement of XSL [...]"...

------
arethuza
Actually, this isn't a bad idea but I'm not sure calling it "assembly" is the
right idea - it's a simple non-XML language (unlike _Xml Patch_ ) for patching
XML documents.

------
ainiriand
It is a good take on xml manipulation, but in my opinion xml must die.

~~~
anton_gogolev
I maintain a list of technologies I intend to kill without mercy when I become
an all-powerful IT superhero. The list includes WS-*, MIME encoding, FTP, POP,
SMTP, UTF-16.

Oh, and rename the HTTP "Referer".

All kidding aside, XML is not bad per se. The stuff that all kinds of
committees have surrounded it with is what's really bad.

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
Whats wrong with MIME encoding and SMTP? They are simple and they work.

~~~
anton_gogolev
They're not simple and they work only because we've collectively spent
thousands of man-hours making them work.

_Anything_ with in-band metadata is disgusting. This includes crap like
"Subject: =?iso-8859-1?Q?...?=", multipart messages with in-band boundaries,
having to do dot-stuffing in SMTP conversations, etc.

~~~
xorcist
Character set encoding for mail headers is unnecessary complicated, but it's a
good feature that the MIME type is in-band with the SMTP message. (What is
out-of-band and not is a bit ill defined, since there are message headers and
SMTP headers. The MIME content type is in the message headers.)

Since mail is a store-and-forward protocol, this guarantees that the content
type is stored with the message. Compare it with the web where it makes more
sense to keep in the protocol headers, and despite it not being store-and-
forward character sets still causes issues with both proxies and page
inclusions to this very day.

